# [ arm ] bootdisk mount minix fs unknown

## vlotho

Bonjour,

Je voudrais installer/compiler gentoo sur un chromebook pour cela je suis la methode alternative d'une disquette de boot car je suis actuellement sur une debian. Sauf que j'ai remplacer la disquette par une sd. pour ce qui est de la disquette de boot je l'ai bien cree par contre pour mettre parted sur une cle formate en minix. je foire. je reussi bien a la cree mais impossible de la monter. le systeme me met un 

sudo mount -t minix /dev/sda/ /floppy/

mount: unknown filesystem type 'minix'

je ne comprend pas trop

----------

## guilc

Hmmm, pas courant ça le FS minix ! D’ailleurs, quel intérêt un tel exotisme ?

Tu as bien chargé le support dans ton kernel ?

```
modprobe minix
```

----------

## vlotho

vlotho@Chrobian:~$ sudo modprobe minix

sudo: unable to resolve host Chrobian

[sudo] password for vlotho: 

FATAL: Module minix not found.

je suis juste le guide d'installation ...

----------

## guilc

Heu, quel guide ?????

Je ne vois aucun guide gentoo qui préconise l’utilisation de minix comme FS !

Si le module n’est pas présent, c’est que le kernel sur lequel tu bootes n’est pas adapté à ce FS (pas étonnant en fait…)

----------

## vlotho

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/altinstall.xml#doc_chap5

----------

## Poussin

Comme tu disposes d'une carte SD (je suppose de taille raisonnable), je ne me ferais pas **** avec un linux minimal qui tient sur disquette. A ta place, j'utiliserais un sysrescuecd que tu peux mettre sur cette carte (http://www.sysresccd.org/SystemRescueCd_Homepage). Il contient parted (et même GParted si tu préfères), une interface graphique optionnelle... On est beaucoup ici à l'utiliser, entre autre en remplacement du minimal gentoo. En plus, c'est basé sur un système gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## vlotho

il faudrait peut être modifier la doc gentoo à l'occas ... elle est peut être super géniale mai un peu "dépassé" ...

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est une documentation alternative, et très succinte.

Le formatage en MINIX est nécessaire si tu veux démarrer une disquette avec GNU Parted.

Peux-tu démarrer un Live Linux en USB ? dans ce cas, pars du manuel "normal".

Et bases-toi sur les infos glanées chez ArchLinux: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Samsung_Chromebook_%28ARM%29

et http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/embedded/handbook/index.xml

----------

## xaviermiller

Quelques pointeurs trouvés par Google:

http://www.yumapk.com/How-to-install-Gentoo-on-Samsung-Chromebook.html

http://liliputing.com/2012/10/using-the-249-samsung-chromebook-as-a-linux-notebook.html

----------

## vlotho

je te remercie je vais bouquiner tout ca. mais je pense que je vais partir sur une install classique vu que j'ai reussi a faire tourner debian dessus deja.

----------

## vlotho

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Comme tu disposes d'une carte SD (je suppose de taille raisonnable), je ne me ferais pas **** avec un linux minimal qui tient sur disquette. A ta place, j'utiliserais un sysrescuecd que tu peux mettre sur cette carte (http://www.sysresccd.org/SystemRescueCd_Homepage). Il contient parted (et même GParted si tu préfères), une interface graphique optionnelle... On est beaucoup ici à l'utiliser, entre autre en remplacement du minimal gentoo. En plus, c'est basé sur un système gentoo 

 

je crois pas qu'il gere les arm 

je suis en train de voir avec kali

----------

## Poussin

Oups, j'ai glissé chef... C'est Sparc qu'il gère... désolé :/

----------

## vlotho

bon finalement j'ai installer une armarchlinux sur la clé avec xfce dessus.

----------

